# Did I kill my kefir?



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

A friend gave me some water kefir grains, a few days ago(Sat). I was admiring it in the jar and the top popped off, kefir spilling all over the floor. So I picked what I found up, put it the back in jar with some water, sugar, and a few drops of milk. Two days later, it stinks, and it's not bubbling. Is it alive or a gonner?
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

megan I really can't tell you but don't think you use sugar with kefir grains.
I would take them out and rinse with water and then put in water or milk only and see what happens.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, thank you so much :biggrin
Megan
Upadate: They are starting to bubble again. Yeah.
Thank you!


----------

